Ask HN: Anyone making more than $300 monthly from side project? - startupflix
======
rman666
You mean per hour, per day, per project, or what?

~~~
startupflix
Per month

------
Cypher
Yea with machine learnt algorithm trading. More profitable than a full time
job... (for now)

